
Researchers revive bacteria from the era of the dinosaurs - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2020/07/30/researchers-revive-bacteria-from-the-era-of-the-dinosaurs
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/mBW9k](https://archive.vn/mBW9k)

[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02259-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02259-8)

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17330-1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17330-1)

